# 1st Real Spring Weekend in the Northeast.. What are you doing?



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks like we are finally gonna get a good weekend up here this weekend.. 
Looks to be nice all over.. What are you doing? 

My plans:

1 Sweep the lawn
2 Clean up all the crap thats been accumulating since winter; 
branches/burlap bags around shrubs general yard crap dog 
toys ect. 
3. Spread fertilizer: Weed -N-Feed in the front . CGM in the back. 
Ive used the CGM the past few seasons but have a little weed- n-feed left over so will use it up. I like the CGM because of the 
pond and its organic.
4. Need to put a thermostat in the old firebird
5 Want to clean up all the leaves and stuff so the tulips have 
room to grow
6. Cut up and stack or move some trees i recently cut down
7. Continue with my path/trail im making through the back yard woods 
8. Last and most important.. I want to wash my dirty tractor.. its a mess from this winters snow blowing.


sounds like the weather will cooperate with me... I want to get some good seat time in this weekend as i got my new tires and want to try them out... 


Whats everyone else got planned???


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I may do some cleaning on the boat to get her ready to sell and do a little hiking. Been cutting grass for the last 2 days and have more to cut on Monday. Its nice to play a little bit too!   :thumbsup:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Down here spring is gone we are into early summer highs in the low to mid 80s. I have been cutting grass for over a month 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

They're predicting a rainy weekend here, but a least warm...It was in the 70's today. .Snow is gone here, but I still see isolated patches from the e-way on my way into work..I have to work tomorrow, but, weather permitting, will work on the hog barn Sunday to get it ready for its new residents. They will be moving in by the first of May. Would like to do some maintenance on both tractors too...like changing oil and greasing.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Trying out my Gator blades.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

My day off was yesterday. I cleaned the carbon out of the muffler on weed whip. Was almost plugged and barely would run. Also sprayed the weeds in the yard. I work tommorrow, off Sunday. Need to mow again sometime this weekend. Needs it about once a week now with warmer temps and rain. I have not put any fertilizer down yet, looks good and dark green already. Hit 77F today and supposed to stay warm through Monday. Need to get coat of wax on my truck, and begin some planting in the garden. Sunday looks to be busy.

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well it should be a GREAT weekend here. Mid to upper 70's, and 80 on Monday.  Oh did I say I was taking a vacation day Monday??  

Well my first BIG project I finished last night. Put together a Little tykes swing set/climer I got for my doughter. 

Have about a cord of wood to cut,split, and stack

Test out my newly fixed little tiller, and till part of the garden.

First mowing on a few parts of the yard

Making a few brush runs

Painting the shed

picking up some trees/bushes at a nersery and trying to find a place to plant them

And anything elc e my wife comes out and says "your not done doing ________ yet?" OK, I did not know I had to.  


So that today. sunday and monday I am not sure.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well Paul lets get busy your going to be one tired puppy come Tuesday.
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Well Paul lets get busy your going to be one tired puppy come Tuesday.
> Jody *


Well, lunch time and I already made a trip to the dump, got the tiller working, and tilled up all the garden that does not have firewood on it, assambled the swingset/climer in the yard, and made a trip to the hardwere store. Doing pretty good sofar. Baby, and wife napping, so good time to head out and get some work done.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i got my yard cut sure is nice outside the only problem is them damed love bugs are coming out have to deal with them pesky things for the next couple of months. Yuck!
Jody


----------

